# WATERY drywall joint compound



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Did it freeze?


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Nope never frozen always stay warm in my garage in Miami.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

miamicuse said:


> Nope never frozen always stay warm in my garage in Miami.


What you have isn't unusual - leave drywall mud sitting for a while and the water separates. Just mix it up good and you should be OK.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am using buckets that i bought and used this time last year. they are like new.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

well, wouldn't ya know it. i jinxed myself. since one bucket was fine, i ASSumed the other was also. but NOOOOO. the ultralightweight was moldy.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Scrap the moldy off, mix and use. To prevent mold in the future, clean the sides of the bucket, add enough water to cover the mud and add a capful of bleach, seal bucket.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> Scrap the moldy off, mix and use.
> 
> To prevent mold in the future, clean the sides of the bucket, add enough water to cover the mud and add a capful of bleach, seal bucket.


hmmm, didn't know that could be done. but i don't have to. i bought a bucket of blue lid. as a side thought = what if someone needed it. could they clear the mold, then dump the rest into a bucket of other mud ? 


yeah, that is what i am going to do next time.


----------

